# 지요 / 네요



## AccioJo

Im sorry for bringing up an old question ,but I was told here that when I add 지요 at the end of a verb stem it changes it's meaning to:
좋아요 - It's good
좋지요 - It's good ,right? / isn't it?

But I was told to a Korean person that 좋네요 would be a lot stronger than 좋지요 if you want to imply on the _right? / isn't it?_ part and that 좋지요 has a similar meaning to 좋아요. Could somebody clear this up for me?Thanks before hand.


----------



## kenjoluma

-지-
Somewhat opinionated. (I personally think) A is B. (implying 'Right? See? You agree with me? I thought so!') 

-네-
(I somewhat objectively observe this and result in) A is B. (implying 'Wow, I didn't know that! But according to what I have observed, it looks like A is B!')


----------



## AccioJo

Thank you for the answer!I'll try to pay more attention on how they're used


----------



## Warp3

The 네(요) ending is often used to show that the speaker is "surprised" at the fact presented in the sentence.  For example, if you are an obvious foreigner in South Korea and speak Korean fairly well, expect to hear sentences similar to: 한국말 잘 하시네요! (roughly: "Wow, you speak Korean well!").

BTW:  Thanks, kenjoluma, for your explanations above.  I understood the 지(요) ending fairly well already, but your explanation helped clarify some things.


----------



## kenjoluma

If you are still confused for some reason, just remember this:

-지-
I knew it!
I expected so!

-네-
I didn't know it!
I didn't expect this!

This is a bit risky generalization, but it will help you memorize the difference. Hope it helps! And good luck!


----------

